# Clydesdales: What FS Bike Are You Riding?



## Darren (Jan 13, 2004)

So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.

I've been test riding all kinds of bikes this winter: Hecklers, Specialized FSR XC's, Liquids, Rocky Mountain ETSX.

Leaning towards Heckler, but nervous about the cost and whether I can race it from time to time (3 races a year, usually).

What kinds of FS bikes are you riding, and how do you like it? Post pictures (of your bike) if you'd like.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Get a good fork on your bike*

I ride a Trek Liquid 20 which has been upgraded to spec as well or better than most liquids. I have Sram XO shifter and rear derailler, candy SL pedals, Easton stem and post, Marzocchi Z1 Freeride SL ECC fork. WTB Rocket Ti seat and am currently using Panaracer Fire XC Comp ASB tires. It works well for me, except lately I seem to ride my Solo-One single speed more. I have heard some bad things about Liquids, but mostly from people who were trying to hawk Tiawanese made bikes with short warrantys. I like that my bike is made in USA (frame at least) and that it has a lifetime warranty. I have heard good reports as to how Trek responds to warranty issues. My LBS wanted to put me on a Heckler but I did not want to spend quite that much. I rode a Specialized FSR Enduro in Whistler in Aug. and did not like it much, It had a fork that was way too soft. If you are real tall Fisher and Trek seem to have the longest top tubes in an XL size, around 25.5" on some models. My advice is to make the fork spec a very important factor in your descision. Most other components can be swapped out relatively cheaply but a good new fork will set you back big bucks if you buy a bike with a fork that is inadequate for your size. Good luck.


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

hey i dont know if i qualify as a bonified clyde, but i am around 200-210 and i ride a tracer with sram xo and atom race 100 love the bike. its the best bike ive ever own in a decade of riding.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

*Heckler*

as a fat boy's XC bike, I'm 6' 250#


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Clydesdale heavy or just big?*



darth tracer said:


> hey i dont know if i qualify as a bonified clyde, but i am around 200-210 and i ride a tracer with sram xo and atom race 100 love the bike. its the best bike ive ever own in a decade of riding.


In my mind anyone over 200# is a Clyde, but then again if you are 205 and 6'6" then you would not be overweight, just big.  If however you are 5'6" maybe you are a clyde because you're heavy. At 6"2" and 245# I have no doubt I qualify either way.


----------



## SuperClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

Yo

I am 270 in gear and I swear by my Jamis Dakar XLT 1.0. RUnnign the 800# spring in the rear.

SuperClydesdale


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Me == 235#,

Had an '02 Spec Enduro for about ten months, put about 2500 miles on it before I upgraded to something more sturdy ( had repeated frame breakage issues ). But the bike worked great when parts weren't broke. Great bike overall, good climber, great descender. NOT a freeride bike though.

Now have '03 Titus QuasiMoto, can't bubble enough about this bike. just hitting 2K miles in 8 months and going strong, only thing I've had to change is the chain (twice), middle chainring ( four times, first three were shitmano ), and one set of brake pads.

My bike is pictured over on the Hammerhead Bikes customer gallery.

Friend of mine is a mega clyde, 280# w/o his 20+# camelbak, just got a large HH100X and is falling back in love with cycling ( prev bike was a Trek Fuel 100 that broke regularly ).


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I am currently riding*

I am currently riding a Surly Instigator w/ a Fox Vanilla 125. This is a certified heavy duty Clyde bike (it even says "fatties fit fine" on the chainstays.) 8^) My others are a KHS Team XC bike w/ Marz Atom 80, a very good clyder but not as heavy duty. I also have a Kona Jake the Snake cyclocrosser which has performed great under heavy duty all around riding use. Then I have a coupla older but just built Miyata-framed commuter types that have performed beautifully under my big butt. I'm in the process of obtaining my first ever full suspension bike: a new Ventana Pantera. #8^)


----------



## DrGlen51 (Mar 4, 2004)

I just built my third bike and I agree with the other posters that the fork is the thing. I decided on a Marzocchi Bomber 150 FR ETA . This fork needed a freeride frame to work so I went with the Marin Mountain Attack. I also got the beefed up axle for the fork. This bike is solid, It's the first time I can go downhill and feel like I am making the decision on how fast to go instead of my fork dictating go slow or I'll throw you off the trail.

I don't know how the frame will last but so far I love it, Yah, it's heavier than my old Marin Mt VIsion, but I cracked that frame twice. So I finally figured out that when you weigh 220, what the little guys call a freeride bike is a crosscountry to me.

Oh and the ETA knob on the fork is sweet, give it a flip when you are going uphill and the fork drops an inch and a half and stops bobbing, but it still has 30mm of play to absorb the bumps.


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

*The Heckler Rocks!*



Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.
> 
> I've been test riding all kinds of bikes this winter: Hecklers, Specialized FSR XC's, Liquids, Rocky Mountain ETSX.
> 
> ...


Darren-if you ride hard all the time and sprinkle in a couple of races-the Heckler is for you. Just go solid on the parts and then keep and extra set of race wheels with tubeless, lightweight tires and you can keep that sucker in the 26lb range. I love that bike-I got a Bullit b/c I bought a Blur-mistake I feel-and wanted something with more huckability to it. Bullit has same design and w/the 5th Element-it's so fast. I don't think you can go wrong.
The other bikes you listed (except Trek) have too many different linkages and such in their suspension-just asking for something to go wrong when you are heavier than normal. They spec most bikes for a 165lb rider. Never ridden the Liquid-but it looks really solid.
Check out Ventana's Chamuco and X5-super stiff-as well as Rocky's Slayer-heard great things about that too! GOod luck. Patt


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Kona*

I am very happy with the Dawg, The frame says primo but it is a dawg. They sent the primo frame when I cracked the original.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

DrGlen51 said:


> I don't know how the frame will last but so far I love it, Yah, it's heavier than my old Marin Mt VIsion, but I cracked that frame twice. So I finally figured out that when you weigh 220, what the little guys call a freeride bike is a crosscountry to me.


Which year Mt. vision did you break? Where on the frame did it break? I just picked up a Mt. Vision this year. Need I worry?


----------



## Adman (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm currently on entering my third season on a large Intense Uzzi SLX. It's my all-purpose heavy duty trailbike, freeride, and resort sled these days. The frame folded early last season requiring a new triangle (warranty). 
My XC bike is a Specialized SWorks FSR/Epic. The performance has been great since I got it last season, and I'm liking the brain shock (front & rear) for any type of XC or trail use. I've raced it in local series (clydesdale class) and an adventure race, and it's holding up well. 
Previous bikes? Large Intense Tracer-frame wasn't up to the task of heavy XC use, although the performance & warranty service were great (broken frame 3x in 3 seasons). Before that I had a '04 Conejo ARS/5 that wasn't up to much either (broken swingarm)
-Adam



Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.
> 
> I've been test riding all kinds of bikes this winter: Hecklers, Specialized FSR XC's, Liquids, Rocky Mountain ETSX.
> 
> ...


----------



## bander119 (Jan 21, 2004)

Klein Palomino with vanilla fork and XT/819 wheels.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



bear said:


> Me == 235#,
> 
> Had an '02 Spec Enduro for about ten months, put about 2500 miles on it before I upgraded to something more sturdy ( had repeated frame breakage issues ). But the bike worked great when parts weren't broke. Great bike overall, good climber, great descender. NOT a freeride bike though.
> 
> ...


Hey bear, 
Curious to know what shock/spring rate are you using on your Quasi. I have an 01 Quasi with a notched seat tower and a Vanilla RC shock. Been having clearance problems with the spring I currently have.
Clark


----------



## Dontgothere (Jan 27, 2004)

*Big Boys' Bikes*

I'm 6'4" & currently 240 , but get to 230 in summer.
First bike is a Mountain Cycles San Andreas DHS. What a frame. I rode the frame for 4.5 years with 4.5 inches of travel (long story short, new warranty frame because I tore off the rear derailleur and non-replaceable hanger - not a problem unique to this frame, rather a design problem for all older bikes, thus the replaceable derailleur hanger, eh?). I rode it for xc, commuting, and LOTS of learning to jump (i.e., crashing). It got a bit dented up because of the monocque, but it never whimpered, even when I got it up to 4 foot to flat concrete! I'll continue to ride the new frame (with a progressive 5th coil yyyeeeeehhhhaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!). Built with sturdy but lighter-ish stuff (fox vanilla R fork, rf next lp, eggs, f519's laced to xt discs (looking for some am classics or dt's), that type of stuff.
Second bike is a Banshee Morphine. Bought the frame while waiting for the MC warranty and moved all the old heavy and sturdy components from the MC. Man, this pup is burly. When I jump now I have no concern about the frame folding. Wheels, seatpost, cranks (now rf, but soon to get some profiles), even fork (02 Z-1) are all concerns, but the frame? Forgetaboutit. Looking for a Monster to hook the Morphine up to for Plattekill this summer.
There ya go boys. 
I'll keep jumping on the Banshee till I break ('cause the frame won't), and keep riding the MC for xc.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

'02 fsr, '00 Pipeline. 
Had a '99 FSR but broke the seat tower, frame was warrantied with the '02.
The pipeline isn't going to break anything soon, I've got it built as a heavy-XC bike.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*i r o n - h o r s e - H O L L O W P O I N T*

Meets you MQ's: Clyde_able_, Race_able_, Afford_able_. Check it out!


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*concur*

What I saw that's real quality posted so far would be the QuasiMoto. The Insitgator is a great clydesdale bike, but the OP asked about FS bikes. I have issues with the Trek offerings because they have broken so readily for me in the past. The Santa Cruz offerings are funny to me. If you have ever followed a big rider down a twisty singletrack on a Heckler, you would know why. The back end of that bike is like a wet noodle and doesn't track for beans.

I ride a custom Edge FS (Edge was the first Racer-X based 100mm travel design) fabricated by Jason at Titus and named _The Freak_ by the infamous Angry Man. I'm currently in the market for a longer travel FS and am looking closely at Ventana because of great design, fabrication, customer service and Sherwood Gibson's integrity.


----------



## DrGlen51 (Mar 4, 2004)

indigosky said:


> Which year Mt. vision did you break? Where on the frame did it break? I just picked up a Mt. Vision this year. Need I worry?


It wasn't the frames fault. There was a dent in the seat riser bar from a misinstalled shock. I consider this partly a design flaw.

The first frame I broke was at a weld over the bottom bracket. Marin replaced the frame for free. I also understand they have a replacement program where even after the first year warrenty is up you can replace a broke frame for 150 bucks, so I'd say Marin is on the up and up. Oh the first frame was 2 years old when it broke. I ride in an area that is fairlly rough at times so it got rode fairly hard.

I liked the bike and would have gotten another but I wanted a fork that would hold up to my weight and the manatou that I bought a beefed up spring kit for was somewhat wobbly and was the determining factor in my downhill speed. It was adequate but I wanted something beefier so I went with Marzocchi 150 FR ETA which is too big for that frame. So I went with a Marin Mountain Attack frame. I love the the new bike, especially the fork. You point it downhill and make your own line. It is four pounds heavier and I ride some very steep stuff, but so far I would say the uphills are at worst subltly different but no much.


----------



## DrGlen51 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Year of frame*

Oh yah the frame was 2000 Mt Vision.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> Curious to know what shock/spring rate are you using on your Quasi.


I have an 800x2.3 on, works great for me. Fit is no problemo wrt:tower, is close to the swing-link - close enough that if rotated just wrong the end of the spring will rub the plates a bit. Rotated correctly is zero problem.

The green (?) spring in the Vanilla Forx with 10wt oil balanced the whole thing out very nicely.

Gawd I love that bike, my catch-phrase has been "it's the FS bike I've been looking for, for the last ten years."


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Hey JD, tell me more...*

...about the Heckler's flexy rear end? I have always heard good things about the Heckler for big guys. The reason I ask is I have a Clyde friend just about to order a Heckler for XC use, and he was concerned about single pivot designs.

Also, what Ventana model are you looking into?

Thanks!


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

*Heckler and Ventana*



2farfwd said:


> ...about the Heckler's flexy rear end? I have always heard good things about the Heckler for big guys. The reason I ask is I have a Clyde friend just about to order a Heckler for XC use, and he was concerned about single pivot designs.
> 
> Also, what Ventana model are you looking into?
> 
> Thanks!


The Heckler is a good bike, but I have heard that too! I've accepted the fact that frames are going to flex under me-it doesn't matter. You could go a couple lb's heavier and build up the Bullit as your trailbike. You can keep it in the low 30's and it's a great ride. Mine is built for downhill, but I love it at 265lbs! I did just order the Ventana La Bruja, as well as the X5 frame. Now, the Ventana's don't seem to budge under me! We'll see-not much time spent riding one yet. Mine should be here within a month.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*Bullit time*

Get a bullit if you feel the heckler is too flexy for you, the action is about the same and with the SPV coiler you can dial in the way you want it to run, get a suitably strong fork and a nice set o' wheels and you will be about 30-32lbs, which is right on target for a hefty man. All these previous posts mention broken frames, and you see, that means that they are not good clydesdale bikes. Broken means failure, failure means bad. Check out the simple designs, or the well built design and leave the broken designs to the lycra clad skinny folks. The feeling of ridding down anything and not worrying whether you frame will hold is absolutely worth the price of a heavier steed. *Absolutely*.

In my experience the Bullit is a good choice (had mine for at least 3 years not, not a flex not a break and dern affordable) and the Titus Quasimoto or Ventana choices for the more Boutique and $$$$ option. If you get a Titus look at the versions with the 1.5 head tube. Gives you more choice in fork travel and a stronger headset, without the massive weight penatly when going bigger with a 1-1/8 headset option which is the only shortcomings of the Santa Cruz options. just my $.02.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeti ARX looks to be built even stiffer than the Bullit thru the middle with that linkage by the frame shock. I 'm overpowering my marin trail pro and did destroy a rear triangle on it but it was promptly replaced. I stepped up into an oversprung frame shock with a bit extra throw and it seems to have done wonders for the ride. I can't bottom it and it rides uphill more HT like. Bikes around 30lbs. 5 inches on the front 6.5 in the rear, fun ride but the ARX might be next.


----------



## Adman (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice ride f*nætik! How long until the Clydes forum gets a thread on proper heavy duty drivetrains?

-Adam
https://www.freerideclub.com/images/rohloff/sworks/Epic_Speedhub_05.JPG


f*nætik said:


> Meets you MQ's: Clyde_able_, Race_able_, Afford_able_. Check it out!


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



bear said:


> I have an 800x2.3 on, works great for me. Fit is no problemo wrt:tower, is close to the swing-link - close enough that if rotated just wrong the end of the spring will rub the plates a bit. Rotated correctly is zero problem.
> 
> The green (?) spring in the Vanilla Forx with 10wt oil balanced the whole thing out very nicely.
> 
> Gawd I love that bike, my catch-phrase has been "it's the FS bike I've been looking for, for the last ten years."


Thanks Bear,

Same rear sping I run, the spring did rotate and and rubbed the plates. Titus replaced the plates no charge. Titus recommended adding spacers, but now the bolts pentrate into the swing link 4mm less than they did before. Not real comfortable with that but Titus says not to worry. Been trying to get longer bolts from Titus, dosen't look like that'll happen. Not sure what to do at this point.

I have a Z1 freeride with the heavy spring and 10wt, and it is awesome. I agree that the Quasi is an awesome big guy trail bike. I did manage to crack the seat tower. It cracked at the weld where the seat post and stanchions meet. That was also replaced at no charge. My seat post was probably too short and contributed to the failure. Ohter than trying to get longer bolts, I have been very happy with the bike and Titus CS.

Clark


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Started already ?!?*



Adman said:


> How long until the Clydes forum gets a thread on proper heavy duty drivetrains?


Archdukeferdinand: Zing! Mad clydesdale strikes again!

How's the new addition?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm 6'6" 250lbs and love my Bullit.
My dad is 6'0" 260lbs and loves his Heckler.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ventana*



2farfwd said:


> ...about the Heckler's flexy rear end? I have always heard good things about the Heckler for big guys. The reason I ask is I have a Clyde friend just about to order a Heckler for XC use, and he was concerned about single pivot designs.


It's a design problem. The best way is to see for yourself. Take a Heckler (or even a Bullitt) and grab one side of the handlebars, then place one foot on the rear swingarm near the shock and push a bit. It flexes quite a bit. Do the same with a Ventana El Chamuco (another single-pivot design) and it doesn't want to budge. Even the Titus Locomoto doesn't come close to flexing like the Santa Cruz single-pivot offerings. The flex in the Santa Cruz bikes translates to the trail and gets even more amplified as bushings wear out (the Ventana has bearings). Personally, I don't like to have to oversteer or presteer to make up for rear end flex in a FS bike. It makes fast and twisty or technical riding a much less accurate affair, especially for weighty folks.

The thing I find the most curious about Santa Cruz is the fact that they do not make their own bikes, but charge as much as those who do. There's a lot better bang for the buck out there and buying into hype instead of a well designed and built bicycle seems foolish.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Gemini is the flavor I like currently...*

Great sp bike for the big boys. 6'4" 230lb here.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Giant VT for me


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Turner RFX for clyde "trail" bike...*

...currently set up air/air, also run coil/coil.

Running a 1x8 drivetrain now - usually perfect considering the fair amount of SS miles I get in.

Stiff as a mofo and burly as heck. Some say overkill - I say piece of mind vis a vis the Ellsworth that broke under me.

Sean


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> Titus recommended adding spacers, but now the bolts pentrate into the swing link 4mm less than they did before. Not real comfortable with that but Titus says not to worry. Been trying to get longer bolts from Titus, dosen't look like that'll happen. Not sure what to do at this point.


I've a bolt shop here in Austin that matched the rear shock mount bolt, was out of stock of the exact match so I ended up getting a pair of extras that were 5mm wider.

It is very possible that they have bolts that will match the pivot mount points, I'll try to 'member to try them out on that. Keep at me until I do, eh?

The shock mount bolt they matched was identical to the original, just wider. So I have hope.



clarkgriswald said:


> Z1 freeride with the heavy spring and 10wt, and it is awesome.


I had a Z1 FR SL on the bike for a couple weeks and while I do agree that was awesome sturdy, I didn't like how it raised the front an inch over my fox. Made the handling too slack for my desires. I also put 10wt in my Fox when I changed the seals in Dec, made a very slight but noticable change to the damping that has been spot-on. A friend has asked me to help him change the 7.5wt out in a couple weeks ( just got his ), but I'm thinking of sneaking out and getting something in like 12.5 for him - if I can find it. He's running his Vanilla in 4" mode with the red spring - the heaviest fox makes.

I'll watch out for the tower, I don't expect issues though, my post ( Thomson ) runs all the way thru, almost ( to w/in 1cm ).

Keep at me about the bolts, work is crazy right now and that's something likely to slip my mind. Where did you get washers to adapt it and add the extra mm distance?


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



bear said:


> I've a bolt shop here in Austin that matched the rear shock mount bolt, was out of stock of the exact match so I ended up getting a pair of extras that were 5mm wider.
> 
> It is very possible that they have bolts that will match the pivot mount points, I'll try to 'member to try them out on that. Keep at me until I do, eh?
> 
> ...


I found some nice titanium hardware from racebolts.com for the shock and tower mounting bolts. The pivot bolts on my '01 Quasi are Titus speced. So they are not available through retail. I've been trying to get Titus to give me the specs on the bolt so I can have longer bolts made (at my cost), but so far, they are not responding. I already asked and they definatley won't ask their supplier to make longer bolts. Titus did supply a bunch of 1mm washers to use for spacers. It isn't elegant, but it seems to function OK.

With the z1, it is a little slack. I've thought about the Fox and may change it out. If they made an F125X I'd snap that up in a heartbeat. Brake dive on the Z1 can be a little unnerving.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Riding an XL Blur.. really like it.

george


----------



## marco (Jan 15, 2004)

*darren i weigh 220 lbs and i ride a trek fuel..........*



Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.
> 
> I've been test riding all kinds of bikes this winter: Hecklers, Specialized FSR XC's, Liquids, Rocky Mountain ETSX.
> 
> ...


it has a zr9000 front triangle from 2002 fuel 100 and a slr rear triangle form a 2001 fuel 80 and it weighs 22.65 lbs with twister ss tyres which dont really count so with michelin comp s lites it weigh 23.3 lbs and i love it!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> I found some nice titanium hardware from racebolts.com ...


Cool stuff, you mind posting the part specs / product nums so I can look into doing that to my Quasi too?

I wonder if we could take the existing bolts to a good shop and get the measurements necessary? I mean, the math shouldn't be that difficult, just soo long and soo wide, with this size head and this spec threads - right?


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



bear said:


> Cool stuff, you mind posting the part specs / product nums so I can look into doing that to my Quasi too?
> 
> I wonder if we could take the existing bolts to a good shop and get the measurements necessary? I mean, the math shouldn't be that difficult, just soo long and soo wide, with this size head and this spec threads - right?


I'll look through my receipts for that stuff. If I don't have them, then Gus at Titus responds pretty quickly. He emailed me the sizes for all of the standard bolts. I remeber the mounting bolts were easy to find. I do remeber the lower shock mount bolt was M8X70mm taper head.

I am sure I can get the bolts made by using the current ones as examples, but I would really like the material specs from Titus. The rest should be straight forward machining. And we have many outstanding machinists in our proto area.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



bear said:


> Cool stuff, you mind posting the part specs / product nums so I can look into doing that to my Quasi too?
> 
> I wonder if we could take the existing bolts to a good shop and get the measurements necessary? I mean, the math shouldn't be that difficult, just soo long and soo wide, with this size head and this spec threads - right?


Bear, couldn't find reciepts for the seat tower bolts. Sorry. Gus at Titus should be able to get sizes for you.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*2003 San Andreas -*

I juts posted this in the Downhill section but I weigh between 205 and 210 and ride this 2003 San Andreas. She's a beauty.

I do need advice on a spring weight for a coil rear shock for a 200+ pound person for a San Andreas. I tried 650# and it was way too light.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am 6'3" and 270lbs...a bit overweight is to put it mildly. Anyway I broke 2 specialized enduro frames and sold the warranty replacement. After that I got a Surly Intigator with a z-1 drop off and it was sweet, I noticed quite a bit of flex in the shock though. So now I just sold the surly and am looking at getting a Transition Dirtbag with the romic and a 800lb spring and either a slider + or a boxxer ride (depending on if RS fixed the seals). Transition's warranty is great and the owners seem really cool too. Another bike I am looking at is the new turner...but it is not soposed to come out till the fall. Well see.


----------



## mrrrg (Feb 23, 2004)

*205 pounds and I ride this>>>*

03 Jamis Dakar XLT I'm not into very big drops but I do like to take power over obstacles and she has yet to letme down. Got Tioga 2.3's on her.


----------



## Rubbersidedown (Mar 22, 2004)

I ride a specialized s-works m-5, Dont like it because it needs more rear travel.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*A Yeti trailbike*

Me: 6-03, 225lbs
The Bike: '03 1/2 Yeti ASR-SL, Minute 2 fork, xtr cranks and cassette, XO der and shifter, ARC stem and post, monkeylite bar, XT hydro disc (F203/R160), King hubs and hs, 317 rims. I've ridden this regularly for the past six months without a single problem-don't be afraid to ride some light stuff, just pick better lines, right?


----------



## BubbaTime (Mar 9, 2004)

*2 good ones, ID and Heckler...*

The Santa Cruz Heckler , awesome play bike 29#. Easy pedaler and feels just right. The Ellsworth " California Id" (large) light,nimble and works as advertised. AWESOME (race bike) Talas RLC up front , 27.1 #. I could get it in the 26 range,but why. I'm 6'2'' 235#.
Their both fantastic bikes. Yes they are different. The Heckler is a great trail bike. The Id w/ Fox Ava propedal makes it feel light and fast. It feels like the Truth beefed up .


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

2004 Kikapu

Looking back I probably should have waited and saved a little more to buy the Dawgmatic. I didn't expect my riding (aggressiveness) to develop so fast, I'm doing things on this bike I wasn't a few months ago. Probably because I'm more confident with the FS. So if it cracks I'll probably upgrade to a Dawg frame. Seeing how Jax Rider cracked his Dawg at my weight I'm a little scared. We ride similar trails too (FL). Oh well. I love the bike though, it's great. For entry level FS you can't beat it.


----------



## Uncle_Mike (Feb 20, 2004)

*Probably not a Tracer*



darth tracer said:


> hey i dont know if i qualify as a bonified clyde, but i am around 200-210 and i ride a tracer with sram xo and atom race 100 love the bike. its the best bike ive ever own in a decade of riding.


 I'm also 200-210 and ride a Tracer. Now a factory replacement frame (2003) with the reinforced seat tower. I love the high performance of the Tracer, unfortunately I go through a lot of parts on the thing such as main pivots (3 last year), shock mount bolts (4 last year) and of course the hangers, bushings, reducers. The first frame that I had, 2001, the swingarm deformed and cracks developed around the seattower welds. I ride about 1000 miles a year of very technical single track. XC rims have lasted OK, so it's really not abuse. Intense was good about dealing with the issues, but not the distributor (Canada) with whom I can wait several months for parts. Personally I'd love to also get an ID, EVP 5.5, 5-spot or perhaps even a Hecklar w/5th Element. Aside from the $$ of owning 2 high end bikes, I'm still clinging onto the weight issue for the 24 hours and Enduro's that I race. So, this year I'm running 2.4" tires to absorb more shock, purchasing reinforced pivot bolts and hopefully shock bolts, and upgraded to an AVA with a higher air volume. In summary, I love the bike but the frusteration of dealing with weight related breakdowns makes me NOT suggest the Tracer for bigger guys unless you stick to very smooth terrain. On the other hand, I would recommend it to just about anyone else. Everyone that I speak to in the know (including Intense), also seems to feel that 200lb riders are at the upper edge for this awesome bike.


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*6'3" and down to 233*

Titus X100 with Fox Vanilla (tuned to 100mm), its awesome!


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Here is a new one from a recent ride.*

THe conditions were perfect for trailriding as long as you kept a decent line. 6'4" and 235lb. That counts as a Clyde, right?


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

2003 Cannondale Jekyll 1000. Works really well for me, although I did have to up the front rotor (on Magura Martas) to 180mm b/c the stock 160mm got hot and turned blue after a long downhill. I'm 6'3 and 260. The Lefty fork and single-pivot rear keep the whole thing quite stiff for me, even when I'm bashing down some pretty rough stuff..


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*its da Bomb!*

I ride a Da Bomb Cherry Bomb. I use it for all mountain and light freeride (relatively being a clyde). a little bit heavy with my setup but all the better to build character with.... 

when im not riding my cherry bomb i tread very very lightly on my fsr


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

*joker rider*

Hello all!

My name is Mel and I am from Calgary, Alberta and I ride a 04 joker 1.5 right now. I am 5ft10.5" and 225-ish or less right now. I was pondering between an "allmountain" bike and freeride and got a deal and took the joker. My joker is set up for freeriding with a romic 7"and sherman 6"on the front with beefy parts all around. Surprisingly enough I just went out on my first ride with the joker and found it to be a responsive bike that pedals and climbs great and of course can take big hits. I rode through a couple of kilometres of steep up and down singletrack into a quarry with stunts and drops etc. I thought the bike would be very hard to pedal and climb but the romic is very tunable and does not seem like a 7" shock. I need more ride time before a full review. The new joker has a 5" shock mount as well if one desires a full on crosscountry/trail bike. If I keep the joker for a while I will be investing in some lighter parts so I can be more comfortable on longer rides.
Later,
Mel.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Duo*

Your body will thank you


----------



## Fat Bstrd (Mar 25, 2004)

*Is a Cannondale Scalpel a good clyde choice?*

I'm 6'2" 235# with all my gear on. I've read rave reviews about the scapel, but also heard that it may not be intended for heavy riders. Not sure if anyone has any feedback -


----------



## RC JonB (Mar 1, 2004)

neville said:


> Your body will thank you


You haven't had any problems with the spokes/wheels with discs on that bike?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's my XC warrior....


----------



## 03X3 (Jan 5, 2004)

*2003 Haro Extreme X3*

my 1st fs bike. Very happy with this bike. 6' 240#


----------



## IndyClyde (Apr 21, 2004)

*03 Specialized Epic Disk*

My better half bought an Epic Disk for me as a welcome home present when I returned from Afghanistan last summer. I LOVE IT! I was a bit worried at first (I'm 6-2, 250ish), but the folks at Specialized told me not to worry. It took a few tries to get shock pressure right, but I couldn't be happier. For riding here in Indy, its awesome. I believe in keeping my tires on the ground, so if you like to jump or otherwise ride a sofa - the Epic isn't for you. This thing definately makes me a better rider...



Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.
> 
> I've been test riding all kinds of bikes this winter: Hecklers, Specialized FSR XC's, Liquids, Rocky Mountain ETSX.
> 
> ...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.


Here's my choice in action....


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Thanks Padre, that's my new background screen!*

Nice picture man, looks like fun too!

What front shock do you have on the Bullit? In the earlier post you have a dualcrown, but this picture shows a different shock?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

On that bike, I swap forks like I swap tires....depending on the terrain and the ride.
I have the pictured 03 Z1 running HD springs in both legs... awesome fork.
I've been running it more than the Jr. T since it's travel is SO MUCH better than the Jr. T. This week I've ordered the HSCV cartridge for the dual-crown which will make it a Super T and cause the travel to be super buttery like the Z1.
For all day pedaling affairs, heavy duty trail riding, and minor drops like the one pictures.. the Z1 is more than enough fork. For all day shuttle runs, bigger drops, and higher speed, or quick loops, the dual crown is a great option.



2farfwd said:


> Nice picture man, looks like fun too!
> 
> What front shock do you have on the Bullit? In the earlier post you have a dualcrown, but this picture shows a different shock?


----------



## IrightI (Mar 9, 2004)

*liquid*

i ride a liquid 10 and i love it...it is a little too plush with the stock fork, that is why i am putting on my zoke fr sl tomorrow, i have xtr drivetrain and race face carbon low rise handle bars (pretty tough bars)...this bike is buttery smooth and it is pretty damn solid for my fat ass (6'4" 235)


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Is that a water buffalo in the back ground?*



cherrybomber said:


> I ride a Da Bomb Cherry Bomb. I use it for all mountain and light freeride (relatively being a clyde). a little bit heavy with my setup but all the better to build character with....
> 
> when im not riding my cherry bomb i tread very very lightly on my fsr


you riding in Indonesia? Nice bike


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I must have two or more...*

My freeride bike is a 2004 Diamondback XTS Moto, seen below on a not so smooth moment. My other bike is (was) a 2000 Catamount. Unfortunatly, it met the same faith that most of my other bikes have met, the frame broke. So, we're going to go with a 2004 Raleigh Inferno frame and do a complete build up from scratch. To be seen on a trail near you in June. I may also build up a Raleigh Talus hardtail as my winter/spare bike. Good post, by the way.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

IndyClyde said:


> My better half bought an Epic Disk for me as a welcome home present when I returned from Afghanistan last summer. I LOVE IT! I was a bit worried at first (I'm 6-2, 250ish), but the folks at Specialized told me not to worry. It took a few tries to get shock pressure right, but I couldn't be happier. For riding here in Indy, its awesome. I believe in keeping my tires on the ground, so if you like to jump or otherwise ride a sofa - the Epic isn't for you. This thing definately makes me a better rider...


I am with you on this one 100%. I am at 225 right now after dropping 35 lbs since jan 1 and I'm on an 04 sworks epic. That bike is amazing, suspension is perfect, for xc racing there can't be a better bike. But like the man said, if you want something for OTHER than XC racing, look elsewhere. I trailride on mine too, but I started riding 11 years ago with no suspension, so this thing is like everything I loved about old skool and everything I love about boingers. Boinoinoinoinoing!!!

M


----------



## BikeQuest (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm chillin on a 2003 Specialized Epic Pro


----------



## NappyT (Jun 3, 2004)

*03 Santa Cruz Superlight (XL)*

I have had my SL for just over a year now. When I started riding last year I was 6'4"/260#. Today I am down to 230# and still pushing for 200#. I love my bike and I don't plan on replacing it for a few years but I think I might have gone with the Heckler knowing what I know now. It's pretty much the same bike just a more solid design for us big guys. So I would have to say give the Heckler a good look. If you have money to burn try the Ellsworth ID. That is the bike I dream about at night.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm 6' and 225 pounds (want to be at 200). Ride a Turner Burner and a Titus Riddler (Klein Stage for Road). Both feel fine, don't have trouble with breaking anything.


----------



## Drek (Jun 4, 2004)

I ride a Rocky ETSX. I would not do any drops over a few feet with it. It is pretty much a trail rider style of bike. It has held up well with no troubles at all since I bought it.

This is a picture of it in street trim, I use it to commute to work twice a week (45 k round trip).










Drek


----------



## Puff_daddi (May 3, 2004)

*FS for the big guy...*

Me = 6'4" 330 Lbs.

FS bike is a Banshee Chaparral with a Fox RC shock/1000 Lb spring in the rear. Manitou Sherman Firefly fork, Bontrager Crow Bar handlebar, custon done Maviv 223 disc wheets, and Hayes HFX 9 disc brakes...


----------



## Schecky (Jan 13, 2004)

Ventana Pantera

4" of coil travel.
Love my bike!










I am 6'3" and 240 lbs.


----------



## TrailDude (Feb 12, 2004)

*Titus Super-Moto*



Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.


I'm the process of building out an Titus Super-Moto (7" mode) with a Maverick American DUC32 (6") fork. I've been riding a '99 Quazi-Moto (6" mode) currently with a Manitou 4-way Air and a Marzocci Z1 FR SL (5") fork and have nothing but praise for the bike. I don't race but often spend either Saturday or Sunday on some epic ride that lasts the day somewhere in Colorado or Utah. My Titus has made those rides sheer pleasure. It's a nimble climber and an acomplished decender. The only reason I'm moving up to the Super-Moto is because of my motto which has served my well so far, More is Better!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*i-drive*

2000 GT i-drive XCR2000
OKOKOK, I know what you are thinking: harryhood (210 geared up) on an old i-drive, which are renouned for their weak frames...Incorrect gentlemen. 2000 was the year to get a hold of one of these, as it was not overcooked like the 2001s. The good design too. I have ridden hard on trails here in SD, with the occasional 3-4' drop in there. The Fox Float RC on the back soaks up everything w/o having bottomed out on the bigger stuff. 03 Duke XC up front, together providing 4 inches of buttery suspension. XT(R some) v-brakes, hubs, cranks, rear der. and cassette. Race face 44 tooth big chainring up front.
Interface Modules include OURY grips, some KORE platform (race version) that are sticky like streets in New Orleans, and DD Vado seat (5" wide, easy to get behind)...221 wheels, some tubes and tires on them...Climbs like a goat, efficient pedaling w/o lockout (lockout actually seems to make it bob! ). 
All this in my first serious bike. Lock threaded thru holder is better than the extra mounting kit it came with, as that tore the $hit out of my leg.

As for you, you should pick one of these up from the classifieds if you are XC. 4" travel! I have seen some XT loaded ones go on ebay for about 1300. Some cheaper...


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Fuel 90 Frame Breaks for Big Guys*

I'm 6'1" and over 250 lb. My 2002 Fuel 90 Disc snapped after less than a year and <1000 miles of hard climbing and mild technical (<2' drops). The main seat tube snapped without warning just above the crank on the weld where the rear shock pushes. 
The Trek Fuels and Liquids rely on frame flexing that I suspect is especially prone to metal fatique from the constant flex of big guys. I got a "free" ZR9000 frame replacement, with a $100 bike shop labor charge. But I worry about catastrophic failure now in a critcal or dangerous point, or a long dangerous walk out when I go 50 miles deep with my GPS.

My hydraulic discs smoke and turn black on long decents over 2000-3000'. (After one narrow escape with brake fade, I was stunned to find I could squeeze both disc brakes hard yet freely move my bike underneath until the fluid cooled after a few minutes!) I also can't get a sufficient front suspesion with the max spring (up to 215 lb) and need to stay way back to keep from endo. But these are big guy problems on any bike.

I'm now looking for a stronger safer frame.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> I'm now looking for a stronger safer frame.


Do yourself a favor. Get a Santa Cruz Bullit w/ a Marz_occhi Z1 on the front.
Unbeatable performance to value to strength ratio.
It's not an XC race bike, but it will climb and descent anything and last as long as you do.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Santa Cruz*

Thanks Padre!

I was looking at the Santa Cruz Heckler, Blur, and VPP but only the Heckler seemed to be XC that fit my climbing and technical needs. The Blur at 7" travel seems to be more of a DH, but I can see how it may be used XC by big guys. I'll give it a closer look. How does it ride on climbs and flats? Any bobbing when climbing in or out of the seat, etc.??

Can anyone else suggest some strong frames and stiff forks in more of a XC bike, including say 5" travel or thereabouts.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

It climbs like a billy goat and pedals like a bike on the flats.
My dad is 250lbs and rides an XL Heckler w/ a 6" travel Z150 on the front. Pedals like an xc bike but it can bomb the dh. Heavyish? Yeah..but so are we.
The Bullit is awesome w/ a 5" fork and awesome w/ a 7" fork. Which you choose will alter it's characteristics either towards xc or dh. No bobbing at all due to the 5th element shock. The Heckler is God's gift to fatties. But, my view is, the Bullit frame is only 1lb more, why not have 2" more of travel? Just lean back and let it fly!
Face it, you'll never podium and never see the olympic games. Who cares if your bike weighs more than your buddies? 
It goes down and up just fine...


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> I'm 6'1" and over 250 lb. My 2002 Fuel 90 Disc snapped after less than a year and <1000 miles of hard climbing and mild technical (<2' drops). The main seat tube snapped without warning just above the crank on the weld where the rear shock pushes.
> The Trek Fuels and Liquids rely on frame flexing that I suspect is especially prone to metal fatique from the constant flex of big guys. I got a "free" ZR9000 frame replacement, with a $100 bike shop labor charge. But I worry about catastrophic failure now in a critcal or dangerous point, or a long dangerous walk out when I go 50 miles deep with my GPS.
> 
> My hydraulic discs smoke and turn black on long decents over 2000-3000'. (After one narrow escape with brake fade, I was stunned to find I could squeeze both disc brakes hard yet freely move my bike underneath until the fluid cooled after a few minutes!) I also can't get a sufficient front suspesion with the max spring (up to 215 lb) and need to stay way back to keep from endo. But these are big guy problems on any bike.
> ...


Larry

I'm a tad smaller than you (but was about 265) and feel your pain. I say go with a Ventana X5, or even the LaBruja w/Fox FLoat "Push'd" shock-you won't break either of those, and you won't have to worry about being stuck 50 miles back. Checkout Mtnhighcyclery.com and then call Larry directly and he'll hook you up. I've been through a ton of frames and parts, but myself-as well as a ton of other Clydes swear by Ventana's brute strength and quality. Checkout the Ventana forum.

As for the fork-checkout Marzocchi's Z1 FR w/air assist-it's plenty stiff, and also will keep your front end from diving.

GOod luck< PattD


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Stock '04 Specialized Enduro Expert*

Had it for 3 months now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*Currently, I gots myself a..*

Giant AC1, '04. Built up w/z150 fr, xt group, easton, thomson, salsa gordo whls, etc. It's the best clydesdale trailbike I've ever ridden. I run in the 5.3 in. travel setting w/ a 600lbs. spring (4way swinger shock). I also have a Banshee Scream for the jumping/drops/dh stuff. It speaks for itself.

Other bikes I've owned:
Santa Cruz Bullit (2003)
liked it, but it was a single pivot.
Intense uzzi (2001)
4.5 in. travel, liked it, but had limited seatpost adjustment
Catamount URT (2000)
crap.
zillions of different hardtails.
they work, but they were hardtails, though I still plan to build up a Banshee Scirroco w/ a dual crown fork someday.

If you're going to race you could build up an AC1 under 30 lbs. and it'll work great. The AC is quality frame. Check it out!


----------



## SeamusCA (Jul 26, 2004)

*Hollowpoint Sport*

Just got this 04. I weigh 220 with gear. My first FS rig, but I'm really happy with it so far. Incredible package for the price ($1099 at Supergo).

Jim


----------



## Kneedragger (Aug 16, 2004)

I have been riding a Fisher Joshua f-4 for the past 5 years or so. Just put an order in for a Weyless XP Pro. We'll see how this one works out, but I tend to be pretty easy on my equipment- going all the way back to my motocrossing days. Can't wait to start riding a more plush, less monkey motion type of bike.


----------



## Decapatator (Aug 17, 2004)

J.D. said:


> It's a design problem. technical riding a much less accurate affair, especially for weighty folks.
> 
> The thing I find the most curious about Santa Cruz is the fact that they do not make their own bikes, but charge as much as those who do. There's a lot better bang for the buck out there and buying into hype instead of a well designed and built bicycle seems foolish.


OMG my SC is a POS  Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## SeamusCA (Jul 26, 2004)

Kneedragger said:


> I have been riding a Fisher Joshua f-4 for the past 5 years or so. Just put an order in for a Weyless XP Pro. We'll see how this one works out, but I tend to be pretty easy on my equipment- going all the way back to my motocrossing days. Can't wait to start riding a more plush, less monkey motion type of bike.


I was riding a ten-year-old DB hardtail. The first ride on a modern FS was a revelation! Amazing how good bikes are today.

Jim


----------



## antman (Jan 12, 2004)

*My rides*

6' 210-215 fully geared.


----------



## BianchiDude (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm on a Bianchi "Ibex", I know it's a little portly, but hell so am I. Bianchi sells this as as FS frame, so you can build how you want it. This bike is overlooked by most but I love the way it rides. Go to your LBS and give one a test ride.


----------



## jupiterrn (Aug 21, 2004)

*Ventana*

I just got my new '04 extra large frame Ventana Salty from Wrench Science about one month ago and promptly shipped it to Jackson Hole for a one week break in period. Had one mishap with the derailer and the hanger but other than that the bike kicked butt. The frame is completely solid. I am 6'6" 275 lbs fully loaded out and I felt completely confident no matter which trail we were on. The bike is built up with rapid fire XT components, ROMIC rear and Manitau Sherman Firefly upfront. Mavic 823 disc rims. My LBS is quoted as saying, "that's a big bike". We will see in the long run but so far I can't say enough good things about it.



Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? I'm trying to make a decision by spring.
> 
> I've been test riding all kinds of bikes this winter: Hecklers, Specialized FSR XC's, Liquids, Rocky Mountain ETSX.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

I just bought a Kona Coiler Deelux frame to replace my '03 Heckler. It was more a matter of needing a backup frame than anything about my not liking the Heckler. The Heckie is getting the swingarm replaced due to bending induced by hard-riding almost every day on bearings that were going south. The rear end on the Heckler is a bit flexible, but it is not noticable in the saddle. Like I said though...I ride every day on rough singletrack, so most folks would go waaay longer before needing to deal with the issues I've had. I also weighed 240 (now down to 200), so I do put stress on components.

I will be building the Heckler back up as a XC frame (lighter wheels, etc). I will probably move my Z1FR back to the Heckler when I have had many moons to save for a new longer travel (150mm) fork for the Coiler.


----------



## Cannon_Fodder (Aug 18, 2004)

I just ordered my VP FREE RIDE


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Giant VT-1 after breaking an NRS-3...*

Don't go with an NRS no matter what kind of deal you get. I broke it at the seat-top tube junction after six months. Fortunately for me the Giant rep was just excellent and listened to my comments that I'm 6'2" and 215 lbs. and offered the VT-1 for $150 as replacement and upgrade.

The VT-1 is very beefy and weighs in with discs, and a Fox RLC fork at 31 pounds. But it rides awesome and the SVP in the rear lets me climb anything I've ever done.


----------



## Scooby5 (May 14, 2004)

*My Ride*

5'10" 215, this works all around for me:


----------



## big_E_rides_again (Sep 22, 2004)

*2005 Fuel 70 Disc*

*Me = 6'1" 240lbs plus gear.* 
I bought a 2005 Trek Fuel 70 Disc after getting tired of my department store mountain bike (I can't believe that I rode so uncomfortably for so long). I hope it holds up well. I am a little nervous about that after reading some of the reviews, but I ride fairly easy trails that didn't kill my walmart bike, so hopefully this one will hold up.


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

PattD said:


> Darren-if you ride hard all the time and sprinkle in a couple of races-the Heckler is for you. Just go solid on the parts and then keep and extra set of race wheels with tubeless, lightweight tires and you can keep that sucker in the 26lb range. I love that bike-I got a Bullit b/c I bought a Blur-mistake I feel-and wanted something with more huckability to it. Bullit has same design and w/the 5th Element-it's so fast. I don't think you can go wrong.
> The other bikes you listed (except Trek) have too many different linkages and such in their suspension-just asking for something to go wrong when you are heavier than normal. They spec most bikes for a 165lb rider. Never ridden the Liquid-but it looks really solid.
> Check out Ventana's Chamuco and X5-super stiff-as well as Rocky's Slayer-heard great things about that too! GOod luck. Patt


I recently got a 04 Heckler and I would highly recommend it for bigger guys who are hard on their equipment. I have the firefly front fork with d321s and a burly build all around. There is many good bikes out there but as a 5" trail bike the Heckler is the toughest that I have been on.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Darren said:


> So what are the Clydesdales riding? What kinds of FS bikes are you riding, and how do you like it? Post pictures (of your bike) if you'd like.


This Clyde has chosen for his FS bike a 2004 Gary Fisher Sugar 293 frame outfitted with SRAM X.9, Avid 185mm disc brakes and a custom 36 hole Velocity Dyad/Sapim Spoke/King ISO hub wheelset. I love it because it is nice to have a big bike for a big guy on the big wheels. It felt so good to get off of those kiddie sized wheels I had been riding since 1989.

Great article at Dirt Rag about custom frame builder Don McClung as to the benefits of big wheels and why those little kid wheels are best left to "kids":

http://www.dirtragmag.com/articles/...es&PHPSESSID=887e9ba6414fe8cdb06744ccaa79c36c

A little snip...

*Dirt Rag:* Why do you ONLY build 29-inch frames and forks?

*Don McClung:* Well, bigger wheels are clearly a better choice. You know, in about 1890, they pretty much had it figured out that old fashioned, 28-inch diameter, wooden-rimmed wheels were ideally efficient and fast for an adult. And, it just so happens that a 28-inch wooden rimmed wheel is almost exactly the same diameter as a modern 700c road- racing rim with a 1.5-inch tire on it.

*DR:* You've said that bigger diameter wheels are ideal, but why has the mountain bike industry settled on 26 as a standard?

*DM:* You know, that's a good question, because those pioneer guys had so much trouble to get the 26" thing to happen. They didn't have well-designed tires [for 26-inch wheels], or alloy rims, or anything. All that stuff had to be made. So they created a whole new industry that was based on having 26-inch cruiser frames that were used by youngsters to run errands in steel mills or for newspaper routes. In 1890, they had every wheel diameter you could imagine, from 20 inches to 32 inches. They used to call the 26-inchers juvenile bikes. Actually, before mountain biking became an industry, 26-inch wheeled frames weren't even a consideration for adult use. And you know, if 29-inch tires had been available, 26-inch mountain bikes would never have happened.

Here's a few photos of the FS and my hardtail:


----------



## Cannon_Fodder (Aug 18, 2004)

XL VP FREE but I now have a Fox DHX 5.0 rear shock they make a 700lb spring to handle my weight


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

6'2" and 215 with gear on. 2004 Iron Horse Hollowpoint Expert (with some mods, like King wheels and Sram drivetrain)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*I ride an Epic....*

It seems like my ride as STRONG as many of what you guys ride... but I am happy... I guess that's what matters right?


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

*Flexy rear end?*



J.D. said:


> What I saw that's real quality posted so far would be the QuasiMoto. The Insitgator is a great clydesdale bike, but the OP asked about FS bikes. I have issues with the Trek offerings because they have broken so readily for me in the past. The Santa Cruz offerings are funny to me. If you have ever followed a big rider down a twisty singletrack on a Heckler, you would know why. The back end of that bike is like a wet noodle and doesn't track for beans.
> 
> I ride a custom Edge FS (Edge was the first Racer-X based 100mm travel design) fabricated by Jason at Titus and named _The Freak_ by the infamous Angry Man. I'm currently in the market for a longer travel FS and am looking closely at Ventana because of great design, fabrication, customer service and Sherwood Gibson's integrity.


I am a little confused about your comment about the Heckler not tracking well. Are you talking wet noodle for mega-clydes or normal clydes? I weigh 210-215lbs and just picked up a new 04 Heckler and took it on a epic ride with a long 2km twisty, single track downhill that offered everything to take a bike to its limits. The bike tracked like it is on rails. I have ridden a lot of bikes as of late and I could not disagree with you more on this point. The Heckler tracked almost as well as my 7" freeride bike on the downhill.

I could understand a mega clyde causing flex action but it is very minimal on my ride.


----------



## WpgRider (May 25, 2004)

Jamis XLT - Great bike - 5" travel, solid as a rock - loves to get torqued up hills!

5'10" / 230lbs


----------



## santa cruz sooner (Oct 2, 2004)

*my new blur*

Just bought an XL Blur. Here's a pick from the shop after they built it up (minus the speedplays)


----------



## spaeth (May 24, 2004)

I have always had some kind of bias against the Heckler. A single pivot can't work all that well. I don't know about stepping sideways on the frame or anything like that but in normal riding I really liked the way the Heckler rode. When I was looking for my last bike I rode a used Heckler and really loved it. It climbed well and descended great. I ended up going with an Intense 5.5 as it was a little quicker handling and little better at climbing, but the Heckler was a very nice ride and probably a little more bomber for those who are tough on gear.

Craig
the Gorge


----------



## Laffy (Jan 13, 2004)

Ventana X - 5 frame with double bearing kit and Fox Propedal Float R 
Silver Marzocchi Z.1 Freeride SL 
Red King Headset 
Red Hope XC Disc hubs with red Rhyno Lite rims 
Silver Thomson post and stem 
Avid mechanical disc brakes, 185 front, 160 rear 
Black wall Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 
Easton EC90 Monkeylite Riser 
Avid SD 7 levers 
Sram x.9 Shorty grip shifters 
Sram x.9 Rear Derailleur 
Sram PC-99 Chain 
Sram PG-990 11-34 cassette 
Shimano XT fronr derailleur 
Shimano XT cranks and bottom brackett 
Eggbeater Candy SL pedals 
Titec pork rinds grips


----------



## fredrick flintstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*My New Bike*

Custom titanium Titus RACER X, 05' FOX float shock, FOX vanilla RLC fork. XT cranks, rear cassette, disc brakes, integrated shifters. XTR derailleurs. Shimano 959 clipless pedals. Chris king ISO disc hubs & headset. Thompson stem & seatpost. Riser bar w/cane creek bar ends. 32 hole Mavic 819 tubeless rims (laced 4 cross). Setta Italia flite saddle.
The bike weighs just under 29 lbs with some very heavy, large 2.2" Kenda tubeless tires.

I like it so far, titus built it to handle my weight and short leg/long torso, the fox fork was modifide at the factory for my weight and it works great.


----------



## spaeth (May 24, 2004)

I am 6'2" and 223 and have had an Intense 5.5 for about 6mos. now. I am absolutely loving the bike. It is right at about 27.5 lbs without paying any close attention to the weight of parts. When deciding what to get I rode a Heckler as well. Regardless of what the Heckler does when you push sideways on it or watch someone else ride it, it felt great to me. The Heckler is a little more Freeride oriented than the 5.5 and the Heckler did not climb quite as well. That is the main reason I went with the 5.5. I would have probably been happy with either bike. The 5.5 would probably be a better race bike, with a little steeper angles and the virtual pivot point rear end. There will be a little more maintenance but I have not had any issues yet and have read some impressive stuff about Intense customer service over in the Intense forum. The 5.5 actually climbs better than my Trek STP 400 softtail.

Good luck deciding. Just try and ride as many bikes as you can and slowly one will surface.

Craig


----------



## RBMATL (Oct 11, 2004)

*second Specialized free replacement*

Just received my new Specialized 04 Rockhopper FSR Pro. Gotta love there warranty. Had a junk 98 that broke, then a 99 FSR XC that just broke. Still using the 99 Marzochi Z1 Bam in the front as it is bomb proof but heavy. 6'3" 250 pound clyde...Sun Rhinos with 36 spokes and XTR hubs. Looking forward to this new Fox (junk) shock with the pro pedal and full lock out.


----------



## Big JuJu (Sep 12, 2004)

*Ellsworh Moment*

6ft 205# clyde here, I'm running a Moment with and Through Axle Manitou Fire Fly Plus fork. Running Big 2.5" front and 2.35" rear DH tires, 200mm front rotor and 180mm rear. 
This bike is built for My riding pleasure with no goals in mind yet. It weighs 34 lbs.


----------



## londonlad (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah, gotta love the paint jobs on those DaBombs. Here's a couple close ups of the special edition "lightning" paint on the frame of my DaBomb Molotov (a 4X bike).


----------



## nacarp (Sep 2, 2004)

*2002 Haro XLS*

The Haro Extreme is definitely a Clyde's bike.

I'm 6'0" and 210 lb and have the lighter XLS with RS Duke XC up front, SID XC Rear and Deore/WTB/Titec components. The bike is light, 28 lb, with chunky welds and swingarm

Single Pivot doesn't bob much, and I don't notice it anyway - however new (2004-2005) versions come with Swinger 3-Way.

Along with JAMIS, I think HARO make well-priced, well-specc'ed, strong bikes for the EveryClydesMan.

Just did an Enduro 12 hr race through mud and it was a blast - steep geometry for the down-hill switch-backs. Perfect for XC and single-track, I'm no hucker.

Neil


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*nope*



Mellow Yellow said:


> you riding in Indonesia? Nice bike


Philippined. water buffalo looks the same tho


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

londonlad said:


> Yeah, gotta love the paint jobs on those DaBombs. Here's a couple close ups of the special edition "lightning" paint on the frame of my DaBomb Molotov (a 4X bike).


yeah the lightning rocks! I was wishy washy on what bike to get until i saw the flames..


----------

